# 66 lemans headliner bow set



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

how many headliner bows are supposed to be in the 66 models? when i bought my car it had 4 bows but my headliner has holes for i think 6.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

'64-'67 have 5 bows im pretty sure.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

67 tempest I only had 4 bows, 2 before the dome light 2 behind. I used a 1/8 straight rod in the center along the support. I started in the center and worked forward then worked to the rear, then snugged up from side to side, used a hair dryer ( thanks honey ) to work it a little as well. If you have four bows you should be good.......


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

And if your headliner has 6 listings ( seams, pockets, sleeves, whatever you call them) you must have got yours from the same dummy on Ebay as I got mine from, 66-67 and two styles of sail panels. Get plenty of spray adhesive for the edges.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

i got my headliner from ames performance. i recounted and it has 5 sleeves. i guess i'll see if i can order the missing bow separately. thanks everyone and thanks fasterfiero for the installation info.


----------

